# LHD Headlights failed MOT



## 103446 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi. I've just bought a 1995 LHD Hymer B564 from germany to which I intend to use mainly in Europe and occasionally in the UK.
having just taken it for an MOT prior to UK registration they have failed it on headlights, and the beam being incorrect for the UK.
I have fitted the mask things on the headlights and expected it to pass just like my old Burstner but the MOT people assure me they can't adjust the beam enough or move the headlight beam mask things to allow the van to pass the MOT.

This is a blow because I have to try and fit new RHD headlights to the Hymer when I want it to remain LHD for my travels in europe.

So my questions are ....
Are the MOT people talking me for a ride here?
Should all headlights with some adjustment and with a beam mask be able to pass an MOT.

If not.

Where the heck do I get some RHD lights for a Hymer b564 / fiat.

Thanks
Wrexy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

How about going to another garage to get it tested. 
My brothers Honda CRV 1994 passed its MOT in the UK every year. This year as he was in N.Ireland he had it tested there, failed, head lamp beam much to low yet the car has never had a bash to alter them so it must have been like that from new?. Morale, some centre's more particular than others about these things 
Or try a search on googles for your LHD lamps just had a look seems to be loads of them 
Wobby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

A friend of mine has a hymer 2 year old and his lights are adjustable (difficult job I understand),
but the rules are for the mot test is that the vehicle must conform to our test criteria (I'm a tester).
What worries me more is the rear fog lamp on his is on the wrong side (nearside) and will fail a mot test.
I have just come back from bath and west and whilst on the HYMER field counted at least a dozen Hymers with the fog lamp wrong sided (circular lamps).
I asked a engineer in a van why Hymer supplied english reg vans that did'nt comply and he shrugged his shoulders and said we have lienient testing stations!!.
well that makes a mockery of the mot test and the letter of conformity you get with a Hymer.

Loddy


----------



## 103446 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Wobby - the first job I did in readiness for the MOT was to run an additional rear fog light to the left hand side rear.

I just didn't figure it failing the headlight test.

At the moment - I'm thinking of trying my luck with a different testing station and taking it from there.

Cheers
Wrexy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My Hymer failed this year on 'excessive smoke for a non-turbo' but it's a 2.5TD!!. Last year the same clown wrote down the VIN details inncorrectly and a subsequent torrent of correspondence from Swansea ensued.
They are the only test centre that can accomodate a large vehicle in the area.
Try another garage my chum's left hooker passed on the masking tape on lights.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*beambenders*

Our Hymer passed twice with beambenders attached to the headlamps. We only changed the headlamps to RHD ones as they needed replacing. There should be no need to change them just to pass a test. If the benders are correctly positioned, it will pass an MOT.

We also had our fog lamp transferred to the "correct" English side for the MOT (although it had passed the first one without being changed at all!!)

Sundial


----------



## Horace (Apr 18, 2007)

*LHD Headlights*

Hi I too have just changed my headlights-I pre empted an MOT issue! Shopped around and ended up at http://www.crashrepairparts.com/ Next day FREE delivery and only £80 for a pair. Fitted and working fine. They have an option of original or alternative lamps, the only difference being the box that they come in!! Good luck  
Mike


----------



## 103446 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for that Mike, I'll keep that link in mind.

The MH also failed on some bearings which were waiting for - in the meantime the garage is searching local breakers for a suitable set of headlights.
Cheers
Lee


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

exactly the same thing happened to my mate on his 2004 levoyager on a merc (£65ks wirth as well).

He contacted the dealer as it was under warranty and they recon its does happen. ha not for 65k is ruddy doesnt he said.

I think MOT testers have maybe been made aware that this can happen on converted chassis cabs.


Phill


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, my LHD Chausson passed its' MOT in July with beam benders only applied to headlamps. If you are going to spend a lot of time in Europe I don't think it's worth shelling out for new or used headlamps.
Did have a foglamp fitted to right hand side.
As you're on the North Wales coast, why not try the commercial vehicle testing station at Broughton, near British Aeropspace - can't remember the name :roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 103446 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well at last were all sorted.

The garage came up with new headlights costing £60 per set (not sure if that was with vat) and given the choice of trying my luck with another MOT station and paying for another MOT in the process - I decided to purchase the lights and get everything finished as I didn't have to pay for a re-test.

Given the price of used headlight sets through breakers as in one of the links above - I though the cost to be quite reasonable.

So next weekend were free to have a couple of days out and about.

Thanks
Lee


----------

